# KG420, This bud's for you!!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Thought that'd get your attention! Here's my pix of Bruce-Bruce "snorkeling"! Him and Alyia, playin together. Alyia is pit/chow/blue heeler mix, will be 9 in July and is in Ga with my oldest 2 daughters and their father.


















































































I hope you like em!! Thanks for looking! Oh, yeah! I almost forgot, these pix were taken w/a fujifilm disposable camera! Not bad for a throw-away, huh!?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG look at that adorable red face. I love the snorkeling pics. Oh Bev thanks for sharing


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! You're so welcome! I had to find em.. but I finally got em uploaded! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

shoot got my attention too.lol
great pics


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i love Alyia's color. That's gorgeous! wow. you need to post more. Now that Im looking at the pics again. Bruce also is a beauty in color. 
Didi I already say you need to post more often?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww he's so cute  I love the pics


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

i def need to get my lil buddy a pool like that! nice pics for the disposable!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Trev!! Oscar.. no, i don't believe you mentioned me posting more often, lol! Thanks Krystal! Thought you'd enjoy it! Thanks to Krazy4pits!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oscar, this is just for you.. 







Alyia at 6 wks old when i first got her!








Alyia at 12 wks old.. goin thru what i called her ugly stage, lol!

Will dig up Bruce's puppy pix and post them here too!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG look at that face, gawd she is just too cute and she wasn't ugly you leave her alone


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO.. yes she was!! I know, she had the most adorable face! Lol! She used to wake me up in the middle of the night, and I thought she'd have to go potty, so I'd take her out, but all she wanted to do was play... so I called her a little stinker, but when I said it... it was baby talk, so more like "lil tinker" and the name stuck. She knows her name is Alyia, but she also answers to Tink, Tinker, or Tinker Bell! She's so smart too! I could tell her to find a hole, or disappear when I was doing something or she was gettin on my nerves, and she'd go directly to her crate/bed! She outgrew the need for a crate by the time she was 1 yr old. Never chewed on or destroyed stuff, but would be in your face all the time wanting attention! I'd love to get her back here with me, but the girls have grown up with her, so I won't take her away from them. She's the best dog! I could leave her in my truck w/food from Mcd's or somewhere, and tell her to watch the truck and she wouldn't even try to eat the food!! How many ppl can say that about their dogs!? Lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

actually I cansay that about Phoenix, he is the bestest road dog, and he knows that if he waits I will give him some, i usually buy him his own patty  She does ound really awesome and I bet your girls totally love her


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wow lady pic hes ripped up..looks very muscular how old is he? What did u do to get him so muscular or is it mainly gentic?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great looking doggies. Love pool shots.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG the baby pics were totally adorable


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Czar said:


> wow lady pic hes ripped up..looks very muscular how old is he? What did u do to get him so muscular or is it mainly gentic?


Hey David.. I actually didn't do anything... I guess you could say it was genetic. He was always so active, he didn't know how to sit still! Anytime he and Alyia were outside, they were constantly running and playing. When we'd go on walks or take the kids to the park, him and Alyia would both get on the slides with the kids and everything! He loved to play! He's built pretty much the same as Snoop is... I'm hoping that with a little bit of effort, I can get Snoop lookin like that after he gets here! He was about 1-1 1/2 yrs old in these pix. He's approximately 8 yrs old now, and still living his life with a good guy friend of mine in Del Rio, TX. He's a couch potato and loves to go for rides in the truck!

Tye- that's awesome that you get Phoenix his own burger!! I never did that for Alyia b/c I never wanted my dogs to beg for ppl food. I have a rule that the dog's not allowed in the kitchen, around or under the dining table, and definately not allowed to stare at ppl while eating!! That's a form of begging, to me, with all the staring and licking of the lips and stuff... it's one of my pet peeves, lol! Yes, my girls love her to death! That's why I couldn't take her away from them. I've thought about it many times, but that'd probably be another fight with my ex-husband! I don't wanna go thru 2 custody battles, ya know!?

Ozz-man! Glad to see you around more often!! Thanks for the compliments!

Thanks Krystal! I gotta dig up Bruce's old puppy pix of him and Alyia together. She was over a year old when I brought Bruce home, and she played mommy to him!


----------

